# Satellite Communication Engineering



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أبريل 2008)

*Satellite Communication Engineering​*

*Michael O. Kolawole
Jolade Pty. Ltd.
Melbourne, Australia*​


*******s
Series Introduction K. J. Ray Liu
Preface
1. Basic Principles of Satellite Communications
1.1 The Origin of Satellites
1.2 Communications Via Satellite
1.3 Characteristic Features of Communication Satellites
1.4 Message Security
1.5 Summary
2. Satellites
2.1 Overview
2.2 Satellite Orbits and Orbital Errors
Copyright © 2002 by Marcel Dekker, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
2.3 Coverage Area and Satellite Networks
2.4 Geometric Distances
2.5 Swath Width, Communication Time, and Satellite
Visibility
2.6 Systems Engineering: Design Procedure
2.7 Antennas
2.8 Satellite Power Systems
2.9 Onboard Processing and Switching Systems
2.10 Summary
3. Earth Stations
3.1 Basic Principle of Earth Stations
3.2 Modulation
3.3 Modem and Codec
3.4 Earth Station Design Considerations
3.5 Terrestrial Links from and to Earth Stations
3.6 Summary
4. Satellite Links
4.1 Link Equations
4.2 Carrier-to-Noise Plus Interference Ratio
4.3 Summary
5. Communication Networks and Systems
5.1 Principles of Multiple Access
5.2 Capacity Comparison of Multiple-Access Methods
5.3 Summary
Copyright © 2002 by Marcel Dekker, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
6. Error Detection and Correction Coding Schemes
6.1 Channel Coding
6.2 Forward Error Correction Coding Techniques
6.3 Summary
7. Regulatory Agencies and Procedures
7.1 International Regulations
7.2 National and Regional Regulations
7.3 Summary
8. Mobile Satellite System Services
8.1 Overview
8.2 Mobile Satellite Systems Architecture
8.3 The Internet and Satellites
8.4 Summary
AppendixA Notations
AppendixB Glossary of Terms​


----------



## i_iyad (14 مايو 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورررر كتير لكم كل التقدم


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (21 مايو 2008)

شــكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## ياقوت شمس (21 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## عادل الامعري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخويييييييييييييي:56:


----------



## Ahmed Adel (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د لبيب (4 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## zaherkab (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير........................


----------



## irrzag (11 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## saad_srs (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## FINISH ENGINEER (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

